
Mistakes You Apparently Just Have to Make Yourself - j_s
https://medium.com/@mcfunley/mistakes-you-apparently-just-have-to-make-yourself-cc2dd2bfc25c
======
sharemywin
"like a straight jacket that you can wear to stop hitting yourself."

The best tag line ever...

